# Skin Rash From Follistatin???



## dav1dg90 (Dec 15, 2011)

Whats up everyone I am having a problemo!!! I recently gave Folli a go at 100mcgs ED for 10 Days and shortly after my first pin these little red bumps started appearing all over my body!! EVERYWHERE, especially on my forearms and upper arms and all over my chest,back, etc. I have a Doctors appointment coming up for this and some blood work, so maybe I can get some answers. I am in Med School so I tried checking out my books and asking my Proffessors questions and all I could come up with was, either I had a bad reaction to what was really in it, allergic reaction, or from dry skin LOL. My clinical proffessor and I have a great relationship and she knows I take AAS, and I explained what I was doing and she said REAL FOLLI is almost IMPOSSIBLE to get, and that anything from China that has a Folli tag on it is a disease in a bottle quote on quote LOL!!! So in conclusion FOLLI IS BUNK and there is something inside it that is FUCKING me up!!! I am going to figure this shit out and then put these MOFO's on BLAST!!


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 15, 2011)

only time i get that kind of reaction is from something i am really allergic to. I havent had any side effects from my folli 100mcg ED


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 15, 2011)

^^^Wish I could say the same bro!!! I have never had a reaction like this to ANYTHING I have ever used!!! Tren didn't even give me anything like this LOL, and I usually break out bad from Tren. But these aren't normal pimples with white heads. They are just little red dots everywhere!!! I will try and take a pic on my phone so people can see what I am talking about.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone else have any sides or issues????


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 15, 2011)

That sucks bro! Hope you get it cleared up.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 15, 2011)

^^Yes it does man and now they are getting itchy almost like hives or damn chcken pox LOL!!!


----------



## Dyers Eve (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds like an allergic reaction


----------



## yerg (Dec 15, 2011)

I heard recently all folli is bunk.. not trying to start rumors and i have no proof, never even tried it.. just saying what i heard.. Ive heard a lot of things in the aas game over the years, and know to take it with a grain of salt... I hope for our sake its not true and we have folli available at great prices......


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 15, 2011)

^^^^100% TRUE!!! There recently was 2 different Folli's up for testing, not going to say who's or where, but both came back 100% NOT FOLLI!!!! That has me thinking WTF is in them then LOL!!


----------



## benchingover500 (Dec 15, 2011)

immunologic reaction is what you had.  you product isn't pure.  Go back & look at you med. school notes from first year first semester. Should have been taught close to the complement lectures.


----------

